# Гипермобильность спины и суставов



## АлексКО (8 Фев 2010)

Добрый день, подскажите можно ли при гипермобильности суставов или спины висеть на перекладине на ночь?

И вот много врачей из клиники Бобыря говорят, что при сколиозах и болезни шейерман-мау нужно принимать хондропротекторы, так ли это и поясните если так, то зачем?

Спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2010)

А что Вы называете гипермобильностью?

Хондропротекторы, принимать по желанию.


----------



## abelar (9 Фев 2010)

АлексКО написал(а):


> подскажите можно ли ....висеть на перекладине на ночь?


Думаю-не нужно. Это того не стоит....Домашних перепугаете...Ну, разве для коррекции кармы?....:prankster2:


----------



## АлексКО (9 Фев 2010)

Гипермобильностью я называю переразгибание суставов локтевых, коленных, болезнь Шуерамана-мау, нарушение коллагена (Дисплазия соединительной ткани). Вообще травмы в зале быстро получал, не знал только из-за чего, все суставы хрустят ! Это всё проверяли врачи ортопеды-травматологи !

Абелар, почему не нужно висеть на ночь ? Что-то я вас не понял ?оО


----------



## АлексКО (11 Фев 2010)

*Связки и суставы -укрепление*

Добрый день, много читал и общался по теме хондропротекторов.
Одни врачи говорят - что они нужны, другие - что не нужны, так как они не помогают , третьи - что у них вообще эффект плацебо , четвертые - что лучше прокалывать, а не пить таблетки.

Хотелось бы точно ответить на этот вопрос ? 

Многие врачи на форуме говорят, что при протрузиях (Шермана-Мау болезнь), они просто необходимы.
 Так же существует такая проблема как  - гипермобильность суставов (нарушение коллагена). Теперь о хондропротекторах, сколько их нало принимать. Одни говорят , что всасываются они очень долго и нужно пол года принимать минимум, другие говорят - что лучше колоть их.

Есть множество фирм и состав разный  - глюкозамин - 1000мг, хондрооитин - 300 мг, МСМ  -250 мг, есть  - только глюкозамин, только хондроитин - 750 мг. Но дозы эти очень очень маленькие.
Многие спортсмены  - бодибилдеры , пьют их для профилактики, но они пьют спортивные хондрпротекторы  - где состав намного больше !!!

Теперь вопрос, какой нужно, хочу вам показать вам самый макс. состав этих хондрротекторов, я думаю многие такого и не видели, посмотрите пожалуйста и скажите. Больше спасибо заранее, так как знаю, что отнимаю у вас время.


Препарат называется Animal flex Universal

Состав:
Animal Flex
Animal Flex разработан, чтобы сделать Ваши суставы и связки более крепкими и чтобы защитить их от перегрузок во время тренировок. Каждый пакетик Animal Flex состоит из нескольких ключевых комплексов веществ, защищающих Ваши суставы:

1) мощный комплекс, помогающий восстановить соединительную ткань;

2) комплекс веществ, улучшающих смазку суставов и смягчающих тем самым стресс от поднятия тяжестей на тренировке;

3) комплекс, способствующий восстановлению связок и снимающий воспаление;

4) витаминно-минеральная смесь, которая еще более способствует сохранению и поддержанию здоровья суставов и связок. Animal Flex — это полная и эффективная формула для достижения серьезного результата. Это Ваше надежное оружие в «железной» борьбе.
Количество питательных веществ в одной порции (1 пак.) продукта:
Калории – 9
Всего жиров – 1 г
Витамин С (аскорбиновая кислота) – 100 мг
Витамин Е (ди-альфа токоферол) – 100 мг
Цинк (цинк пиколинат) – 15 мг
Селен (натрия селенит) – 70 мкг
Марганец (марганца сульфат) – 1 мг

Joint Construction Complex – 3000 мг
    Глюкозамин (HCl и сульфат KCI)
    Метилсульфонилметан (MSM)
    Хондроитин сульфат А (CSA)
    Хондроитин сульфат B (CSB)

Joint Lubrication Complex – 1000 мг
    Льняное масло (50% линоленовая кислота)
    Цетил миристолеат специальная смесь (цетил миристолеат, цетил миристат, цетил пальмитат, цетил лаурат, цетил пальмитолеат, цетил олеат)
    Гиалуроновая кислота

Joint Support Complex – 1000 мг
    Экстракт корня имбиря (gingerols, shogaols)
    Экстракт куркумы
    Boswellia (boswellic acid)
    Кверцетин
    Бромелаин

Другие ингредиенты: дикальций фосфат, сывороточный протеин, shark cartilage, желатин, глицерин, соевое масло, очищенная вода, стеарат магния, стеариновая кислота.

Рекомендации по применению:
Принимайте один пакетик в день. Принимать можно как вместе с пищей, так и на пустой желудок.


----------



## nuwa (11 Фев 2010)

*Связки и суставы -укрепление*

На всякий случай, *болезнь Шейермана-Мау*
Что касается препарата, то вполне достаточно написать его название, кому интересен этот вопрос - найдут его через поисковик интернета.


----------



## abelar (12 Фев 2010)

АлексКО написал(а):
			
		

> *1) мощный комплекс, помогающий восстановить соединительную ткань;
> 
> 2) комплекс веществ, улучшающих смазку суставов и смягчающих тем самым стресс от поднятия тяжестей на тренировке;
> 
> ...


*
Обращаю Ваше внимание, что в этой зазывалке, выдержанной в искрометно-бравурном духе вокзальных наперсточников - НИ СЛОВА про позвоночник! И неспроста! Роспотребнадзор не дремлет!
По вопросу поддержания суставов и связок: А, чем они "болеют"-то ? 
Что касается "оружия" в железной борьбе...А, с ЧЕМ "боремся"-то?
А вопросу о вредности чтения аннотаций к лекарствам. Во всем мире, в инструкциях ко всем лекарствам есть показания: "когда назначать" и НИКОГДА нет - "когда отменять"!!!  Кстати, это касается в том числе и висения на турнике...aiwan*


----------



## АлексКО (12 Фев 2010)

Ну так, а чем же плохо повисеть с поднятыми ногами на перекладине (позвночник полностью выпрявляется) на ночь?

Да я не про позвоночник говорил, а про суставы, чем болеют не знаю, болят и щелкают.
 Плечо так тоже долго щелкало, оказалось повреждение передней губы!
Сейчас болят локти, колени, и нога (сваязки или что там).


----------



## abelar (13 Фев 2010)

АлексКО написал(а):


> Ну так, а чем же плохо повисеть с поднятыми ногами на перекладине (позвночник полностью выпрявляется) на ночь?
> 
> Да я не про позвоночник говорил, .


Вот поэтому и трудно советовать, когда Вы, говоря про позвоночник, на самом деле говорите НЕ про позвоночник.....
Согласитесь. Используя  методы лечения (профилактики) важно иметь представление для ЧЕГО это делать? Для суставов? - нельзя. Для "позвоночника"? Дак Вы "не про него"....?


----------



## АлексКО (13 Фев 2010)

Профилактика - хондопротекторов для суставов  - почему нельзя?

Висение на перекладине на ночь - для спины!


----------



## АлексКО (16 Фев 2010)

Врачи ответьте, не могу ничем заниматсья (никаким видом спорта).


----------

